# Rosalia, KS - 4YO - long hair female - Jenny



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

_Although this girl is listed on a family-rescue PetFinder page, she is the only one listed as urgent. It sounds like she is currently being cared for by a family friend after her owner died, but she needs to move on. 
Listed as a GSD-Terv mix, but I see a pretty long-haired GSD. _
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Rosalia, KS | Jenny--URGENT
This sweet girl is Jenny. She is probably about 4 years old. Her owner recently passed away and friends of the family took in both of his dogs temporarily but were not be able to keep Jenny. She gets along with well with the other dog and seems rather laid back. As the picture shows, she likes children and has the energy to keep up with them. 
*Jenny--URGENT's Contact Info**
Alex's House*, Rosalia, KS
316-321-1597 
[email protected]


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I wonder why she is Urgent..... how very sad for her to have lost her home and family. Breakfast bump for sweet Jenny.....
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------

